# Project AMD/ATI Mid Tower



## domy85 (Apr 3, 2008)

First picture is before...
Second picture is after...


System Specs:

Cooler Master Centrino Mid Tower Case
Amd 5400+ @ 3.0ghz -24c-
Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3H
Geil pc6400 2GB kit @ 5-5-4-12 timings
Ati HIS 2900GT @ 700/2000mhz -45c-
Thermaltake 500watt PSU
Western Digital Raptor 74GB
Artic Cooling Freezer Pro cpu Fan
Liteon Lightscribe DVD+RW
USB Belkin PCI Card
Sound is onboard/optical and hdmi ports
80mm front fan blowing in -front of hard drive-
Side door cpu air duct replaced with 80mm fan blowing in
120mm rear fan blowing out

Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit


-Ageia Asus Physics Card Coming Soon-

-Other mods from the help of my fellow guys and girls here at techpower!-


3DMark06 score of 9,111


Just got finished doing all of the cable managing, drilled a hole in the upper corner for all the psu wires to hide on the opposite side. Ran the usb and firewire cable -front ports- behind mobo tray and underneath mobo directly to ports. The 24pin mobo cord is still in the way, nowhere to put that huge connector through to hide...


----------



## sotelomichael (Apr 3, 2008)

nice setup man, I just traded my gigabyte s2h and it was good for me! I'm sure the S3h is good too, plus has some oc features!


----------



## Maju (Apr 3, 2008)

Definate improvement there Domy.

Only thing i'd suggest is getting a gromet or rubber 'U' trim to put around the hole that you drilled. Those edges look a little sharp and it'd be a shame to snag the wiers.
Looks so much better with cables out the way


----------



## domy85 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah sharp it is, cut my finger on it.  Where would i find that rubber U trim, hardware store?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 3, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> nice setup man, I just traded my gigabyte s2h and it was good for me! I'm sure the S3h is good too, plus has some oc features!



Thanks man, yeah this board was so cheap in price.


----------



## Maju (Apr 3, 2008)

re: U trim

not hundred percent sure. Could try the modding shop sites that people mention here - mptech.com (I think)
personally i'd try as my first port of call a car scrap yard and see if you can pull some suitable rubber door trim off. Far cheaper if not free.
Alternatively a motor factor shop and buy a gromet. trim would be easier though as wouldn't need to undoe all the cabling to fit


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gromets available at Home depot up to one inch dia.  For other "trim" you can get it  here.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Thanks man, yeah this board was so cheap in price.



is that S2H ATX board or the S3H mATX board.  seems like ATX to me.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 3, 2008)

suraswami said:


> is that S2H ATX board or the S3H mATX board.  seems like ATX to me.



ATX S3H


----------

